# My second kayak sailfish. 10/2



## Jswag (May 24, 2012)

They must have been thick thursday..i got one too.Caught two kings then got this nice sail.He hit a frozen cig on a king rig.He was quickly released and swam away unharmed.
http://youtu.be/WxReYajROSM


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Good going. Where did you come up with that beast?


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Nicely done man!! That is still on my bucket list to do.. What terminal tackle are you rigging and what kind of line you using on the rod? live bait? thanks in advance!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Outstanding!


----------



## HRTCTLR (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, they must have been hungry on Thursday. Caught mine on a duster rig as well. Congrats on your second.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats pretty good size one too awesome catch


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job!!! Congrats on a fishie I hope to strike out at 1 day!!!


----------



## Schizknit (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome stuff bud, congrats on the fish.


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Totally Awesome.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice fish, good video too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Excellent!! Enjoyed the video. GT


----------

